

Futuristic Startup Ideas - cryptoz
http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2013/03/living-in-the-future-startup-ideas/?l

======
ctdonath
Figure out where the puck is going. Head there.

Trite, yes, but exactly what I've seen many big winners do. I first noticed it
with iD Software, where Carmack wrote his awesome games for where the hardware
was going to be when he finished it. Google was so pretentious with that name,
AFAIK implying it was going to operate on a vast scale of knowing everything
to, well, 10^100 things...and now it searches the Internet _as you type the
query_ right down to ground-level imagery. Plot the rate of network bandwidth,
and the prediction that you'd get multi-T1 data rates _wireless in your
pocket_ was hysterically absurd. Ditto image resolution and data storage. I
once wondered what kind of user interface could be achieved if one threw an
entire supercomputer at a GUI...and now we know.

Plot where the curves are going. See what the numbers predict for 10 years
down the road. They will look hysterically absurd - believe them, develop for
them. Converge that with following the much-trodden path to its end...then
keep going.

Oh, and that old prediction that every home would have a dozen or more TVs?
That was ridiculous. That happened too. Took a little longer than expected,
but I've got (in essence) 5 on my desk alone.

